# Cheap Clothes



## greypilgrim (Oct 6, 2004)

So, what do you think of $20 shoes, $2 t-shirts, and 50-cent jeans? 

Would you rather spend like $100 on a pair of shoes? $400 for a jacket? if so why?

I like going to the store and buying a whole lotta clothes for like $100, rather than spending a bunch of money on one or two pieces. Any comments?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 6, 2004)

Go for it GP. I would definetly buy them.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 6, 2004)

Thrift stores rule - I usually get shirts there for like 50¢ Although, my greatest find was a brand new pair of awesome shoes, exactly my size, for $6. I do buy jeans and underthings new though (sometimes t-shirts, I have a lot of crazy tshirts I get online, but they're only like $20 usually), it's hard to find jeans that fit, and underthings, well....


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> So, what do you think of $20 shoes, $2 t-shirts, and 50-cent jeans?
> 
> Would you rather spend like $100 on a pair of shoes? $400 for a jacket? if so why?
> 
> I like going to the store and buying a whole lotta clothes for like $100, rather than spending a bunch of money on one or two pieces. Any comments?



I'm with you! Of course, I like buying quality clothes that don't wear out in a month. Although I must say: when I've lost the weight I need to lose, I will be very happy to go back to buying nice overstock stuff from Land's End!

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh, I love cheap clothes. Obviously, I buy stuff that is relatively nice and comfortable and all, but if its cheap, I dive for it! they sell socks at the dollor store-oh yes, here I come... Some stuff I buy new, but usually not brandname-Walmart or cheap K-mart or something, Up here we have Plato's Closet, that has brandname stuff for obscenely cheap, and Ragstock and Cool Duluth have some nice, if weird, stuff. There's an adult clothing store too, but most stuff there is too expensive anyway or doesn't fit/appeal to me.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 7, 2004)

Although I do appreciate a cheap buy....I feel an obligation to dress better since I work within the fashion industry. Although I do not spend hundreds of dollars on one piece of clothing, I do prefer buying high profile brands that offer quality and classic style to my wardrobe. 

In industry terms...I buy moderate to better clothing...as well as some trendy pieces to add spice to my wardrobe. 

Normally, I would spend 

$10-$75 for a top
$25-$95 for pants
$35-$125 for dresses
$10-$95 for shoes
$1-$50 for accessories
$3-$50 for lingerie


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm afraid I'm stricken with the disease that afflicts much of this country's youth: BrandNameicitis.  It hasn't hit me as hard as some others, but it's bad enough. "Peer pressure" and "social status" also have a lot to do with my clothing.  So while what I get is not obscenely expensive, neither is it near the price of thrift store merchandise.


----------



## Turin (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of used clothes but you can find some good stuff at goodwill, they sell awesome plaid pants .
I like to have name brand stuff, but I don't usually get it at full price, we've always shopped the clearance racks to find most of our clothes. Places like Ross and TJ Maxx have good prices on name brand stuff.


----------



## Isilme (Oct 9, 2004)

My logic: Why spend a lot of money on an article of clothing or shoes that will go out of style in the next couple of months? And you can get some really nice looks for cheap. Or you can mix and match $20 jeans, $8 tee and a nice jacket that's a little more money but makes the outfit look casual chic.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 9, 2004)

Gandalf White said:


> I'm afraid I'm stricken with the disease that afflicts much of this country's youth: BrandNameicitis.


I point blank refuse to wear anything that advertises someone's brand name on the outside for free. The most I've ever spent on a coat was £105, and that was a long time ago. My Cagoule was £50, which I thought was a lot; but I can easily find people who would think that was bargain basement price. 

I don't usually like the stuff that the fashion designers are telling us we should be wearing this year. I remember once walking through Oxford Street, and every chainstore was a sea of oatmeal - the colour of the season. It was like the fashion industry had vomited porridge, and it was just tough luck if you wanted to wear colours that season.

I have just bought a paper pattern to make myself a full length cloak & hood, and am now looking for just the right fabric to make it up. Nowhere, but nowhere can I find one for sale (except at Halloween, and that's not quite what I'm looking for).

Er... What's "Land's End"? To me it's the commercialised tip of a beautiful stretch of coastline in Cornwall.


----------



## Turin (Oct 9, 2004)

Isilme said:


> My logic: Why spend a lot of money on an article of clothing or shoes that will go out of style in the next couple of months?



I guess I'm out of style then, I've been wearing the same jeans and for well over a couple months  . On the rare occasion that I do go shopping, I try to get name brand stuff for cheap.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 9, 2004)

Land's End is a catalogue clothing company here... they sell mostly outdoorsy kind of stuff, jackets, etc

My wardrobe mostly consists of t-shirts (mostly either bought on the net, or found at thrift stores, or at Target), a couple nicer shirts and skirts picked up at either Sears or Kohls, and I've started getting my jeans at Old Navy, cause they have the style I like (slight flare, higher waist, short leg) without having to pay 30+ bucks for them. My shoes I usually get at Off Broadway Shoe Warehouse (which is like Payless, but better and not so claustropobic), except for my flip flops ($2 at Old Navy on clearance!) and those awesome thrift store shoes). I rotate through shoes a lot, changing styles, etc. Right now it's all about my hand-decorated checkered converses 
Underthings, usually at Target, can't beat 5 bucks for a bag of underwear, heehee
And as far as a purse goes, hate purses... right now I use my British Airborne black messenger bag I got at an army surplus store for $20 for nearly everything, it's great. Although best of all it has enough pen holders for my entire battalion of pens. Sometimes I also use my deerskin renaissance bag I bought for waaay too much at the ren fest, but it's cool. Deerskin is very stretchy, and you can get it wet without too much damage. And my iPod case is coming soon, it's got checkerboard all over it! 

My style right now is mostly black and white stuff (I'm hugely into checkerboard right now  Send me checkerboard stuff and you'll be my best friend), and bright colors like lime green and tangerine, and kind of 60s mod stuff (got this great mod shirt from a thrift store for 69¢ the other day, it's lime green with yellow and white piping, it's awesome)


Wow, ok, that was a long ramble, I'm done now


----------



## pipin (Oct 9, 2004)

I for one love old used clothes it has a nice bad boy adatude and thats why I were old dark torn cheap clothes


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe that's why you are popular.


----------



## Saucy (Oct 10, 2004)

if i like it i buy it thats my policy.

but i only where black shirts nowadays,


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 10, 2004)

I usually get shirts from friends or handmedowns (but then, my sister has excellent taste, so I usually like the handmedowns)...I have plenty of shirts, so I won't be needing them for years. 
Pants-Well, I get a lot of handmedowns from friends and sister, but I usually buy them at Plato's Closet:$8-10. 
Shoes I get at Payless usually.
Jackets...er, I have plenty, but usually handmedowns or Target...
Hats-if one of you ever sees me in a hat, shoot me dead right there. Bags/Purses-I have a crapload of purses from various ill-informed relatives, and I use none of them. I have a black leather wallet that I found in a box of free stuff in my friend's apartment building, and my bag (NOT a purse!) is a silver thingy that has a nice long strap and fits an entire binder/notebook full of stories!  

I usually wear a pair of jeans and a T-shirt, a tank top or long sleeved shirt for a special occasion. If I have to dress up, I can usually get away with my black pants and a button shirt, but if my mom gets ahold of me, I'm decked out in a dress- puke! 

For shoes, I have two pairs of sandals, (one of which my mom bought me and a pair that my sister bought me from Mexico,) a pair of comfy hiking boots, my everyday tennis shoes, and a pair of black dress shoes.

I also have a lot of my clothes that I got from my friend's apartement building from the free boxes-yes, I washed it first!

All in all, my entire wardrobe is totally out of fashion (yeah, like I care) and would sell on a good day for face value at around $250. What I wear normally would go for about $20 an outfit, tops.


----------



## Turin (Oct 11, 2004)

> old dark torn cheap clothes





Saucy said:


> but i only where black shirts nowadays,



Why this obsession with black? I never can figured it out, is it just a mental thing that you think you're cool if you wear black?   Just wondering.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 12, 2004)

Talierin said:


> Land's End is a catalogue clothing company here... they sell mostly outdoorsy kind of stuff, jackets, etc


That's the one for me! I have to have smart stuff for my job; but otherwise it's Mountain Warehouse, Cotton Traders, Rohan, Tog 24, Regatta, The Great Outdoors (TGO). Most of these have branches in the Outlet Village in Swindon, so I can get good stuff quite cheap, if I can bear to wear last season's designs


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 12, 2004)

My secret to shopping for clothing is to buy timeless pieces that are well made and versatile. In fact I have lot of clothing in my wardrobe that I have worn for years. In fact, I still have several outfits that I wore in high school that I still wear now....and that was almost ten years ago. 

I do admit, I love expensive clothing...the fabrication and detailing on these pieces are amazing...even if I can't always afford them. And if I can manage to get my hands on one or two pieces I will. But that is not often. So I buy what I can afford. 

My secret is to shop at designer outlets and sample sales. Either that or wait for the item to go on sale. Certain brands are very good about lowering their prices....Bannana Republic and Ann Taylor being some of my favorite places to shop for such items since they usually reduce the price of their merchandise within a month after it was put out on the floor. 

Then there are the perks of working in the fashion industry. Employee discounts, invitation only sample sales, giveaways at industry events and free samples of discarded clothing from friends. In fact more than 50% of all of my fall and winter jackets, were given to me from my roommate who is a designer at an outerwear company in NYC. In her company, they buy lots of coats, for inspiration when they are designing, and when they are done with the coats they either offer them to the employees or throw them away. Each year she comes home with about 5 or 6 free coats. Not bad eh? 

Now, I'm not going to knock thrift stores or discount stores...since I used to to be a big fan of both back in the day. Especially thrift stores...you can get the best and stylish stuff there if you look hard enough.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Oct 12, 2004)

Turin said:


> Why this obsession with black? I never can figured it out, is it just a mental thing that you think you're cool if you wear black?   Just wondering.



Black is a very versatile color, like white. It fits with almost any kind of clothing. Black is a very fitting 'color' for some, it makes you appear slimmer. And well, people just like black I guess.

then again, it's hard for me to say as I adore black clothing, but then again, I guess all people who are labled 'goths' do.


----------



## Isilme (Oct 12, 2004)

haha i love the colour black, I must say i always seem to be wearing it. it matches everything, it's not showy, it's comfortable and you can wear very colourful accessories!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 12, 2004)

I like black too, because it is a 'comfy' color and goes with almost everything. I have several black T-shirts, and I love them, though I have many colored ones as well. Black is happy...


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 13, 2004)

I love black t-shirts, my favorite being ones with band's names on them. Any other kind just beer or plain, to go under either a jacket or another shirt. I bought boots: $40, and a jacket: $30 the other day, for the fall/winter. I want it cheaper.

****

Especially thrift stores...you can get the best and stylish stuff there if you look hard enough. ~Elbereth

That is sooo true. I have spent hours in the cheap stores looking around. After all that time to get a couple shirts for like $2 and some jeans, it is well worth it. 

I have just bought a paper pattern to make myself a full length cloak & hood, and am now looking for just the right fabric to make it up. ~Eledhwen

I know one person who makes her own jeans, sweaters, scarfs, out of material/fabric. The jeans are so cool looking, she has a gift for that I s'pose.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, my clothes are mostly plain shirts.... plain jeans.... plain. Plan! I never wear anything tht says anything on it. Not a word. And nothing too fancy, just plain. I am just very plain. Plain shoes... everything. But my clothes can be anything, cost anything, as long as I will end up wearing it. I also hate spending money on clothes. Not when there are better things to buy... but that's OK, because my mother is the one who pays for my clothing. Still, it can be a problem because I am so picky with what I will and will not wear, that she becomes afraid to buy anything for me. Well, what am I supposed to do? It annoys my friends so much.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 13, 2004)

at the thrift stores you get: jeans: 50-cents to $2, 
at the dept. store jeans are: $20-$40/60
thats a savings of between $18-39/59---on one pair of jeans!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 22, 2004)

As someone who takes an active interest in fashion, and does spend a lot of, if not ridiculous amount of money on clothes, then I do not mind shelling out a lot of monet on clothes-though it is best to go the sales, or look for wholsale sellers on eBay.

My favourite brands are;

Dolce & Gabanna-great jeans and t-shirts.
Armani-great allrounders.
Prada: Ditto
Diesel: GREAT jeans and t-shirts too.
Boss: More of suits/formal shirts designer. Gucci make great belts, and there is that American designer, Abercrombie and Fitch (I think it is spelt like that) who seem to make nice t-shirts, as well as Von Dutch. H&M is a lot, LOT better then Gap, and the Spanish store Zara is cool too. 

As far as sports clothes go, Prada make some great, if expensive tracksuits, though Adidas, esp. Adidas vintage are great too, and go well with a nice pair of jeans. I love khaki and brown t-shirts, both go well with blue jeans, black jeans are o-k, Boss do a nice pair of simple black jeans as do Prada. Lacoste also make great polo t-shirts. Dark blue is also great. Puma are another great sports clothes company.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm also a big fan of Zara and H&M...and both stores are very affordable and they are always up to date with all of the top trends in fashion. 

This weekend I also found some great buys at a store called Daffy's. They have designer brands for discounted prices. Marshal's, Filenes Basement, TJMaxx and Century 21 are also great stores to find great buys for high quality brands designer brands.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 25, 2004)

I buy a lot of very cheap clothes.

I get more costly shoes and jackets. Buy cheap skirts, jeans, and other clothes. 

I spend more money on shoes because I find the cheap ones wear out faster. Of course I'll also pick up a cheap pair if I like them. I can spend more on shoes anyway, since unlike some people I do not keep a million pair. 

I buy whatever jacket I like. Though I've never paid $400 for a jacket. I can't image I would ever spend that much, but I don't see anything wrong with doing so. 

When it comes to style I don't care whats hot, and I detest and look down upon trendiness. Even as a teen I didn't care in the least about brand names, and counted myself above that superficial AND herd-like BS. I guess that is how it came to be that I usualy buy cheap clothes. I wear whatever I like personally, and I find I like cheap as often as expensive, so naturally I go with the cheaper in most cases, depends on quality to price ratio.


----------



## Elorendil (May 8, 2005)

I absolutely love thrift stores; I buy almost all my clothes there. I've even bought several formals there that I use for piano and voice performances for between $5-30. When I bought them, they looked as if they had been worn once! I also bought my English riding outfit there. Brand new, the jacket alone would have cost me $200-400 for one of decent quality. I got the jacket for $5 and the breeches (another $50-200, brand new) for $1!

On the rare occasions that I buy something brand new, it's usually off the super-clearance rack. Call me cheap, but I just can't stand paying more than $20 for a shirt...


----------



## greypilgrim (May 22, 2005)

I'm the cheapest person I know when it comes to clothes. Just give me a t-shirt and jeans, and I'm good.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 5, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## AlisaGoldielock (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cheapeast clothes are in Russia*

in a shop named "Samsheet".The price is 150 roubles per 1kg(about 5$).Luxirious pakistani ladys dancegowns 20$ per one
but me only can get there,for i live in Russia.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

WTF is up with this girl?


----------



## Alatar (Nov 10, 2005)

You don't have to read to deep into every post, It could be acidential.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

Accidental...which post are you talking about? She has several, pick one that is accidental and I'll assume the others were intentional..k?


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 10, 2005)

Um...I like cheap clothes...


----------

